# Three Piece Steelies, discuss.



## itschrisb (Jun 7, 2007)

There was a guy in Poland offering these made to order mk1 steelies, but who else can make these?

I have a set of corrado steelies I would love to make multipiece. Anyone down to experiment? 










Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

There are several companies that will turn your mono wheel into a multi-piece wheel. Check *The Official Wheel Build Almanac & Reference Thread* for the list of companies.


----------

